# Railfan Ft. Smith and Morrilton, Arkansas



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

I got out and about today...stopped in Morrilton, Arkansas first then Ft. Smith, Arkansas area. Got a few pictures....

Thought it would be a cool feed store to model, Morrilton








Old UP caboose, Morrilton








Train Depot built in 1915, used to be MoPac, Morrilton








Side view of the feed store.








Bridge between Van Buren and Ft Smith, Arkansas. Arkansas and Missouri engines going across.








Arkansas and Missouri engines 








Arkansas and Missouri engines 








Bridge at a distance








Close up of the Lift section of the bridge








Old Rio Grande gondola








You can still see the Rio Grande logo








Arkansas and Missouri engines caught up to where I was at, Ft. Smith








Arkansas and Missouri engines








Burlington Northern and UP cabooses








Burlington Northern caboose








Mural by the Trolley Museum in Ft. Smith








KATY caboose








MKT Power Car








Info about the power car








2-8-2 Mikado, marked Frisco 4003








2-8-2 Mikado, marked Frisco 4003








Some old diesel engines, Alabama & Florida








Fort Smith Railroad engine








Other side of the Alabama & Florida engine








Other side of the Fort Smith Railroad engine








Santa Fe engine








Apparently these where all owned by PREX...Pioneer Railroad Equipment out of Peoria, Ill








Alabama & Florida engine


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice, gotta stop in the museum next time I am down there.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice pictures. 
Thanks for sharing. :smilie_daumenpos:

I would still like to get me an old Caboose to stick in my back yard. 
I wonder what the zoning officer would say about that?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Could have bought this one Ed. I accidently deleted the photo's of the interior but it was fixed up into a efficiency like apartment.


----------

